# How old is everyone?



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Is this a bad question to ask?
I've been really curious.

I'm 19.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

19 years old


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I am, just about, old enough to be your father. I am 34 years old.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

22


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

27


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

18


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

18? That's extraordinary Monkeydust. How can someone of your age be so bright and intelligent? It's not fair.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

19


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

24


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

20...21 on the 30th November.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Fingertingle, it is an interesting question. So you get a long story 8) 
We may have a poll in the poll section about this.

*I'm about one month away from 47! I could be mother to some and grandmother to a good many others!* :shock: EDIT: Grandmother to your kids, LOL

What I've realized is that the internet is indeed skewed towards younger people, those who have literally grown up with the internet ... my friends' kids! I don't believe this site is in any way representative of everyone who has DP. In the future it will be common for most people (not the poor) to have computers in their homes. Last statistic I saw (and I could be wrong) was that @30% of the U.S. is "computer literate". I lived in a poor apartment complex before moving to my new one and no one had computers, only a few -- one was me.

I grew up with a friggin' typewriter, white-out to correct my college papers, I WILL NEVER USE A TYPEWRITER AGAIN IN MY LIFE!, a dial telephone, no such thing as a cell phone!, NO INTERNET, NO COMPUTER in school -- they had the gigantic ones with mainframes! My girlfriend in college was the only person I knew to have an Apple? It cost her a fortune. I think she got it in 1982? Is that right?

I owned a DOS Dell dinosaur that lasted FOREVER... got that in 1990. Didn't get onto the internet until I was nearly 40 in 1999. First word I typed into a search engine was "depersonalization." And God Bless Andy and y'all for being here! I lived "alone" w/DP for 40 years.

I don't like being "Middle Aged" but I still feel emotionally like 20. And no Martin I don't have a colostomy bag, LOL.

What was the question?
Oh, yes, in December I will be 47. God HELP ME! :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer - hell, it must have been exciting to be have been around to witness the invention of the wheel. Also, tell me, how did you feel about Genghis Khan's invasion of Europe? Must have been a bit of a scarey time.

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

just turned 20


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Dreamer - hell, it must have been exciting to be have been around to witness the invention of the wheel. Also, tell me, how did you feel about Genghis Khan's invasion of Europe? Must have been a bit of a scarey time.
> 
> :twisted:


That's some humourous stuff. :lol:

I'm a whopping 32. But i've always subscribed to the notion that i'm only as old as i feel. In which case i'm 76.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha.....Martin and Sebastian...you two crack me up. If your only as old as you feel, then I was probably about 50 when I was six. I have, however, grown more immature in my college years, so although I just turned 24, I feel a bit like 35.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm 27


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

24


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

32, but I feel 80, and my goodness, with all these children around, we certainly shouldn't be discussing optimal membrum size.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

22


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martin you are a goddamned devil man, and yet you make me laugh, endlessly. ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Oh...... go sleep in a wheely bin with a one-eyed squid wearing a colostomy bag.

See I can't be funny! Not on paper... or on keyboard, or...........

NEVER MIND! :roll: 
SHUT UP DREAMER.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

26

I'm actually really shocked at people's ages. I thought people were a lot older.

And those of you who are old, I thought you were younger :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh well, for God's sake, two pages and I'm still the oldest! :evil:

50, that's right, Homeskooled who was 50 at 6.

Dreamer you are funny even if you aren't older than me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

15.00


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Since when is 47, or even 50, old? This confuses me to no end. Only on the internet, I guess, perception of age is skewed like this.

My grandmother is 101. THAT'S old.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> Since when is 47, or even 50, old? This confuses me to no end. Only on the internet, I guess, perception of age is skewed like this.
> 
> My grandmother is 101. THAT'S old.


Shouldn't you be microwaving the cat and talking to your slippers?

:twisted:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

36, which makes me old enought to be a father to some people on this board.

Actually I'm surprised at how many young people are on this board.



> 18? That's extraordinary Monkeydust. How can someone of your age be so bright and intelligent? It's not fair.


This too has irritated me. Monkeydust can you dumb your self over a little so I can feel better about my self.

Seb I thought you were 27 for some reason.

Terri* your the sexiest 50yo I know :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

NintendoArielle said:


> 15.


Awww...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

20, soon to be 21

I also thought some of my fellow youngans were alot older. I was shocked to hear that some of you are aged 17-21. Lots of young and bright minds here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

mrmole said:


> littlecrocodile said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is 47, or even 50, old? This confuses me to no end. Only on the internet, I guess, perception of age is skewed like this.
> ...


Lol, I don't consider someone old until they're 60.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

24


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Rainboteers I thought you were under 20. You look so young in your photo. Geez I'm getting everyones age mucked up.

I don't know where I heard or read the following but it went something like this:

When your 18, 21 is old. When your 21, 30 is old. When your 30, 40 seems oldish. When your 40, 60 is young!

That's exactly how I'm finding it. I'll be 40 in 3 years 3 months and 60 seems mighty young these days. And why does the sense of time quicken as you get older? 0-18 took a millennium and the last 18 years shot past in a microsecond!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

23


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Milan said:


> Rainboteers I thought you were under 20. You look so young in your photo.


I get that a lot. When I go out I have to show 2 to 3 IDs. :evil: :x Everyone tells me someday I will appreciate it, but for now it is very annoying and I wish I looked more my age. Although in some photos I do look older than I did in that one (at least I think).


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

23. Sometimes I feel like a middle aged man though. Yes, man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the reason people in their 40s and 50s seem young to me, is due to the fact that I feel so much older than that, and have since I was a child. When someone asks me my age I still have to stop and think for a moment.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

26 next month and very upset that I am no longer part of the 18-25 crowd. I will now have to check the next box that reads 26-45.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

SillyPutty said:


> 26 next month and very upset that I am no longer part of the 18-25 crowd. I will now have to check the next box that reads 26-45.


you know silly putty, i didn't think it would have an effect on me to turn 26...just another b-day, and all...but, MAN, it really messed me up! i felt really "old" for about 6 months. i went around thinking, "oh my god! i'm 26, i don't have a serious boyfriend, i'm not really doing what i want to be doing, i don't even KNOW what i want to be doing...etc..". now i'm 27 and i STILL don't have any idea about those things but i feel pretty o.k. about it. not great, but at least i don't really feel that old anymore. hopefully it'll be the same for you...


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Snowy said:


> 27


that's wild! we are both 27 and your b-day is only one day away from mine.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I just turned 30 on Oct 15th. My fiancee (who is 24, damn it) threw a big surprise party for me. Every piece of party favor said "30 sucks" on it.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

23

i am so god damned average, even with my age. :x


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Person3, I simply will not let you think you're average. I think you run way above average for being the person we know with the foulest 
mouth. :wink:

See...You ARE a winner! Plus you're 23 so Quit yer bitchin'.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Shouldn't you be microwaving the cat and talking to your slippers?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Terri*, you're 50? That's not what you looked like in those, er, photos you sent me. :evil:

Get.......to..........the............back..............of............the............queue. Again.



> 26 next month and very upset that I am no longer part of the 18-25 crowd. I will now have to check the next box that reads 26-45.


Grrrrr.....what you mean, 26-45 crowd? Grrr.. :evil: I am part of the 18 - 35 crowd !!!!!!! Saying that, once you turn thirty...well, remember that scene in The Fly, where Jeff Goldbloum (spelling) is looking in the mirror and bits of his face are falling off.....?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Milan, thanks for thinking so kindly of me. 

Martin, Oh Great One, isn't there some kind of limit
on how many times I can get sent to the back of the
que? :? I think there was some kind of legislation
passed back in 1963. Perhaps you weren't aware of this?

34...you will be 50 in a blink of an eye! muuhahahaha.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Terri* - no. You'll be like that bloke in greek (?) legend, who is cursed to roll a rock to the top of the hill, only for it to roll back down again. For all eternity. HA HA HA HA. Etc.

Anyway, do actually want to get in ? I thought I was doing you a favour.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

You're right! What was I thinking? :shock:

I do want to be at the end of the line. I do want to be at the end of the line.

But I don't care to push the rock.

Have a good weekend. Try to be nice to your date.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just turned 21. Although I feel like a ten zillion year old neutron star.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

SillyPutty said:


> 26 next month and very upset that I am no longer part of the 18-25 crowd. I will now have to check the next box that reads 26-45.


I just started having to use the box after THAT!



sebastian said:


> I'm a whopping 32. But i've always subscribed to the notion that i'm only as old as i feel. In which case i'm 76.


I feel simultaneously like I'm 9 and 79. I'm not sure what's up with that.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

28 here. and horny as a ten peckered owl. :twisted:

terri.. you are 50?? what the heck??? and all this talk about being an old lady? youre not even as old as my parents. if you say youre old again ill be forced to kick your buttercup. yes!! a swift kick deep DEEP in your buttercup!!! :evil:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

23 (on September)

I feel that I have passed the point that youth ends  Feels like I didn't enjoyed it. Lack of fulfilling I guess.



agentcooper said:


> you know silly putty, i didn't think it would have an effect on me to turn 26...just another b-day, and all...but, MAN, it really messed me up! i felt really "old" for about 6 months. i went around thinking, "oh my god! i'm 26, i don't have a serious boyfriend, i'm not really doing what i want to be doing, i don't even KNOW what i want to be doing...etc.."


Yes, that's the thing.

My doctor sais I am thinking like 33.

*I know that I have to focus on what's infront of me, or I will lose that too.*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

36. i'm not sure everyone is young; just that the oldies aren't so quick to post in this thread :lol:


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

might change my name to old bat


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

oh stop it before i bat your bottom! :roll:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

36 aint old :evil:

Unfortunately Sleepy I'm as horny as you and it sucks.

The anxiety has eased over the last few months and the sex drive is ramping up again but I can't get any horizontal refreshment because of the wife's morning sickness. She's also looking very fit after losing a few kilos (she's always been slim but she looks even better now) and her boobs are at least 50% bigger. FRUSTRATION!! Once the morning sickness subsides her belly will be big enough where I just won't feel comfortable doing the deed knowing there is a child between us (sorry, it's just me). And we can't do it after the birth due to soreness, insomnia and baby attending duties. It seems I'll be celibate for at least the next twelve months. What to do.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Poor Milan. 

SleepingBeauty, I had a visual of that owl. :shock:

Holy Moly, that must drive the owletta's crazy ! 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

MILAN.... http://www.sonymusic.com/artists/UltimateGrammyBox/Disk1/beatit.wav 8)


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

> MILAN.... http://www.sonymusic.com/artists/Ultima ... beatit.wav


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, but it gets boring on your own 

And trust you to post that picture of that hot, sexy, erotic flower.

I'm off to the bathroom again


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Milan said:


> because of the wife's morning sickness


Have sex another moment.



Milan said:


> her belly will be big enough where I just won't feel comfortable doing the deed knowing there is a child between us (sorry, it's just me).


Yes, it is just you.

I have repeatedly heard doctors say to the pregnant "if you want to, have sex". Psysically, it's okey for the embryo.

The child does not stand between you and doesn't understand what's happening, it's an issue of (your) psychology. Do you feel that there is something "wrong" or "dirty" about sex?



Milan said:


> And we can't do it after the birth due to soreness


After the birth, how many days will it take for the genitals to allow an intercourse?



Milan said:


> insomnia and baby attending duties


Don't be pesimistic. If the baby wakes up and interupts you during sex, you will resume after you change nappy/napkins or feed it. You are two young people, there are no such issues.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to reply B02.

I understand that nothing will happen to the bub, it's simply a psychological thing with me. I find pregnant women cute, attractive, etc but not sexy. I don't have a pregnancy fetish and having sex when the women is very pregnant just doesn't do it for me. It feels strange. I've spoken to other guys and some are like me and others seem not to care. Everyones different. My wife also feels a little weird about having sex when she's really showing.

After our first child we didn't have sex for at least six months, it was just too hectic and my wife was still recovering from the long labour but mostly from the episiotomy; it takes time for the women to heal.

Anyhow there might be a window of opportunity between the time when her morning sickness subsides and her belly is not large.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, you of all people, certainly know what this is all about Milan...especially since this is your second.  I have a 5 month old granddaughter and have seen again what all it takes to be a parent and work. Up all night, work all day. Their eyes began to look like golfballs! I think they were a lot happier with the thought of getting some sleep or a shower for a pretty good period of time.

We all think you are a really neat guy for your openess and love you share when you speak about your relationship with your wife.

Yes, you know the road ahead. Experience is on your side.

Take care,
terri


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> have repeatedly heard doctors say to the pregnant "if you want to, have sex". Psysically, it's okey for the embryo


No. No. I think it must be a man thing, but the thought of spunking up on my baby's head really doesn't appeal to me. I know where you're coming from Milan, and you have my sympathies. Pregnant women can look sooooooooo sexy.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> No. No. I think it must be a man thing


What do you mean?



Martinelv said:


> but the thought of spunking up on my baby's head really doesn't appeal to me


It doesn't go that far.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

But... I still don't get it :-|


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

All I want to say is that I had  plastered all over my face yesterday morning. But I wan't more....more, I'm telling ya, more :twisted: !!!!


----------

